# Royal genetics!



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok so i've completely confused myself here. 
If i bred a normal to a 100% het recessive eg a pied would all the babies be 100% het for pied? or 66% het...Confused!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

You would expect 50% of the babies to carry the recessive mutation, and the other 50% to not carry it (in a perfect world). So the babies will be classed as 50% hets (as they have 50% chance of carrying the mutation).


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

MrMike said:


> You would expect 50% of the babies to carry the recessive mutation, and the other 50% to not carry it (in a perfect world). So the babies will be classed as 50% hets (as they have 50% chance of carrying the mutation).


I didn't expect it to be that easy haha! So how are 66% hets made?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Nikkeh said:


> I didn't expect it to be that easy haha! So how are 66% hets made?


66% hets come from a heterozygous to heterozygous breeding. You would expect...

25% Homozygous babies
50% Heterozygous babies
25% Non-carrying babies

In the case of recessive mutations, the heterozygous and non-carrying babies would not show the mutation visually, so they are classed as 66% hets (as 2/3 of the non-visual babies should carry the mutation).


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

50% would be het, 50% would be normal
lets represent your het pied as a lower case p to show a recessive gene
and a capital N to show a dominant gene for the normal, when you put it in a punnet square you times them out, the left colomn being the normal and the top row being the het pied
....N..p
N NN Np
N NN Np
(sorry about the dots above, the cell had shifted because there was several spaces so take no notice of the dots)
as said before the N would represent normal and the p would represent the pied gene, so there we have 50% carrying just the normal gene and 50% carrying the normal gene (dominant) and the pied gene (recessive)


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for clearing that up for me guys


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

MrMike said:


> 66% hets come from a heterozygous to heterozygous breeding. You would expect...
> 
> 25% Homozygous babies
> 50% Heterozygous babies
> ...


In the case of dominant mutations (such as pinstripe), the heterozygous and homozygous mutant babies would both show the mutation visually. So they are classed as 66% probability hets (as 2/3 of the abnormal-looking babies should carry the normal gene).

And in the case of codominant mutations (such as pastel), there are no 66% probability hets. You can tell what the genes are by the snake's appearance.


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

*66% het*

You all it 66% het as you cant tell between hatchlings with the geneand without.

You cant tell which one carrys the reccessive gene without getting the tested out.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Browny92 said:


> You all it 66% het as you cant tell between hatchlings with the geneand without.
> 
> You cant tell which one carrys the reccessive gene without getting the tested out.


het pied x normal = clutch of 50% poss hets


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

*alan 1*

yes but you cant tell which ones are het pied without getting them tested they look normal wit someof the clutch carryin and some not so its called 66% het


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Browny92 said:


> yes but you cant tell which ones are het pied without getting them tested they look normal wit someof the clutch carryin and some not so its called 66% het


No, if you cross a 100% het pied to a normal, there's a 50/50 chance (50%) that any offspring is het for Pied. That makes those normal-looking babies 50% possible het pied.

You get 66% possible het pieds from crossing TWO het pieds together.


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

50% hets 66% is when you breed 2 100% hets together


----------

